# Me-TV Cancelled by local station, Now My Channel Guide Is Staggered & All Messed Up!!!



## kentuckyranger (7 mo ago)

This is on an OTA antenna Tivo Edge.
After losing Me-TV, the channel is still there, and still labeled as Me-TV, but is broadcasting GRIT.
Now, my channel guide is staggered!
For instance, Channel 67-5, on the guide, tunes to channel 67-6!
This happens to all channels from 67-2 on. (67-2 is supposed to be GRIT)
All the lower channels are fine, except channel 18-2, that used to be Me-TV, but now shows content from GRIT.
I've tried system reset three times, to no avail...
I have my guide set to 40502, which is Lexington Kentucky.
I even tried changing the zip code, but that didn't work either.
This all started, when Me-TV was terminated.
I'm thinking it must be a TiVo issue, that I hope they fix SOON!!!


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Use this link to report your lineup issue to TiVo: Tivo Customer Support Community
They usually fix it in a few days.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

kentuckyranger said:


> After losing Me-TV, the channel is still there, and still labeled as Me-TV, but is broadcasting GRIT.
> Now, my channel guide is staggered!
> For instance, Channel 67-5, on the guide, tunes to channel 67-6!
> This happens to all channels from 67-2 on. (67-2 is supposed to be GRIT)
> ...


Hmm, must be your area? In my area, around Chicago, where MeTV originates I think, I had MeTV and MeTV+ on both OTA and cable. Then cable dropped MeTV+, OTA moved it to a different channel. I still get both on OTA, cable just MeTV, it still SHOWS MeTV+ in the guide but when you tune to that number you get Decades. And Decades does not show up at all. Sounds like you are talking OTA, I guess in your area MeTV is gone completely? Go to MeTV website, put in your zip code, see what it shows. Assuming the website is up to date.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah looks like MeTV gone in your area other than Dish and some other companies I don't recognize. Don't see OTA at all.


----------



## kentuckyranger (7 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> Hmm, must be your area? In my area, around Chicago, were MeTV originates I think, I had MeTV and MeTV+ on both OTA and cable. Then cable dropped MeTV+, OTA moved it to a different channel. I still get both on OTA, cable just MeTV, it still SHOWS MeTV+ in the guide but when you tune to that number you get Decades. And Decades does not show up at all. Sounds like you are talking OTA, I guess in your area MeTV is gone completely? Go to MeTV website, put in your zip code, see what it shows. Assuming the website is up to date.


Yes, I forgot to mention, this is all OTA Antenna channels.


----------



## kentuckyranger (7 mo ago)

Lurker1 said:


> Use this link to report your lineup issue to TiVo: Tivo Customer Support Community
> They usually fix it in a few days.


Thanks so much! Just reported it.
Hopefully they can do something about it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Hmm… I’m not seeing any evidence of MeTV being shut down nationwide. Their site is still live, and I’m still receiving it. Where is this news coming from?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

mdavej said:


> Hmm… I’m not seeing any evidence of MeTV being shut down nationwide. Their site is still live, and I’m still receiving it. Where is this news coming from?


It's not. What is happening is that in areas where MeTV is carried by a Sinclair or Scripps owned station - new affiliate agreements could not be reached and MeTV left those stations airwaves on August 31st. Some areas already have new agreements with other stations - however some have not.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I'm safe in that the MeTV ownership company also owns my local MeTV affiliate station.


----------



## kentuckyranger (7 mo ago)

mdavej said:


> Hmm… I’m not seeing any evidence of MeTV being shut down nationwide. Their site is still live, and I’m still receiving it. Where is this news coming from?


Sorry, Me TV isn't gone, my local station dropped it.
It's a shame too, because it's such an awesome channel!
Too bad, it's behind a pay wall in my area now...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kentuckyranger said:


> Sorry, Me TV isn't gone, my local station dropped it.
> It's a shame too, because it's such an awesome channel!
> Too bad, it's behind a pay wall in my area now...


I’d recommend updating the thread title


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

kentuckyranger said:


> Thanks so much! Just reported it.
> Hopefully they can do something about it.


I have always had good results with that link. Let us know the final outcome, and how long it took.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Hmm, must be your area? In my area, around Chicago, were MeTV originates I think, I had MeTV and MeTV+ on both OTA and cable. Then cable dropped MeTV+, OTA moved it to a different channel. I still get both on OTA, cable just MeTV, it still SHOWS MeTV+ in the guide but when you tune to that number you get Decades. And Decades does not show up at all. Sounds like you are talking OTA, I guess in your area MeTV is gone completely? Go to MeTV website, put in your zip code, see what it shows. Assuming the website is up to date.


Just FYI I decided to report the lineup problem around me to Tivo also. MeTV+ shows up on 359 in the guide, Startv on 1170. Been that way since comcast dropped MeTV+. But both 359 and 1170 are actually Decades. Which does not show up in the guide at all. Hopefully they will fix as Decades has some good stuff, I'd like it back in the guide. Glad I still get MeTV+ on OTA, also has good shows, as does MeTV.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

You can get a Tablo to record ME, that's the only way I can Decades it's not in cable lineup. I would imagine regular Me will end up on another station in your area very popular channel, I was hoping + would show up here (large market) but looks like they're not expanding it at all.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> around Chicago, where MeTV originates I think, I had MeTV and MeTV+ on both OTA and cable. Then cable dropped MeTV+, OTA moved it to a different channel. I still get both on OTA


What's your channel for MeTV+?

edit: Nevermind. 48.4 WMEU


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

H2ZX said:


> You can get a Tablo to record ME, that's the only way I can Decades it's not in cable lineup. I would imagine regular Me will end up on another station in your area very popular channel, I was hoping + would show up here (large market) but looks like they're not expanding it at all.


I could get Decades on Tivo, 359 or 1170, but I'd have to look up the shows by hand then record manually. Plus all the info on the recordings would be wrong. It used to be ok in guide, until the adding of Story and removal of MeTV+. Hopefully Tivo will fix the guide, they should. Can't believe it did not get fixed already, you'd think around Chicago someone would have reported, been months I think, we'll see what happens with my case.

MeTV OTA by me comes in on two channels. 23-1 and I think 26-3. 23-1 is actually 720p, 26-3 is 480i.


----------



## Kiloseven (4 mo ago)

Same problem with a Roamio 4-channel with OTA reception in the Portland, OR market. Channels mislabeled & out of order, and the alleged new MeTV channel has no signal. Emailed that channel, got the 'mechanics shrug' a week ago, and no response since.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> Hopefully Tivo will fix the guide, they should. Can't believe it did not get fixed already, you'd think around Chicago someone would have reported, been months I think, we'll see what happens with my case.


I used to think the same thing - surely someone else will report it, why should I bother? But then I noticed that problems rarely got fixed until I reported them. I once let a wrong channel (that I rarely/never watch) go for a whole year as a test, and nothing changed until less than a week after I finally reported it.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lurker1 said:


> I used to think the same thing - surely someone else will report it, why should I bother? But then I noticed that problems rarely got fixed until I reported them. I once let a wrong channel (that I rarely/never watch) go for a whole year as a test, and nothing changed until less than a week after I finally reported it.


True, but around Chicago it usually gets fixed pretty quick. But this is not CBS/NBC/ABC/FOX, it's MeTv/Decades/Startv, maybe not a high priority.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well they fixed mine, only a few days after I submitted. 359 and 1170 are now Decades in the guide as they should be. Nice, as there is some good stuff on Decades, now I can get with normal search, season passes etc. Wonder what happened with OPs case?


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Any time I report something is fixed within 2 days.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

tommage1 said:


> Well they fixed mine, only a few days after I submitted. 359 and 1170 are now Decades in the guide as they should be. Nice, as there is some good stuff on Decades, now I can get with normal search, season passes etc. Wonder what happened with OPs case?


Just watched a Newhart from Decades, I had never seen "Seein Double" one of the best.


----------



## kentuckyranger (7 mo ago)

UPDATE:
They fixed it, YAY!
Now, all my channels are back in line, awesome!!!


----------



## Kiloseven (4 mo ago)

One report regarding guide content resolved. Other report regarding duplicated channel w/ wrong network branding received but unresolved


----------



## kentuckyranger (7 mo ago)

Kiloseven said:


> One report regarding guide content resolved. Other report regarding duplicated channel w/ wrong network branding received but unresolved


That stinks.
I wonder how they reported it? I'm glad they got mine fixed, because it was really messing up my recordings on the higher channels.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

kentuckyranger said:


> I wonder how they reported it?











TiVo Support Center


Get instant answers to common questions and learn to experience the most from TiVo products.




tivoidp.tivo.com


----------

